# The best algae eater



## Texas Transplant (Sep 24, 2017)

I want to know if the bristlenose pleco or siamese algae eater is better at actually eating algae. If neither than what is the best?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It depends on the algae. Fish tend to depend on fish food after a while. Shrimps are better algae cleaners.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

There is no best algae eater as each eats different types of algae. Bristlenose are good at eating GDA and some GSA, but won’t touch bba or filamentous algae. SAE will eat bba, filamentous algae, but not GDA or GSA. Ramhorn snails will eat GDA, diatom, and probably some soft hair algae. Nerite snail, in addition to eating the same algae as ramhorn, will graze GSA better than any algae eater. I have no idea what dwarf shrimp eat as they are always busy chewing, but I know that they are no good for long thread algae (spyrogira) which I have to remove by hand periodically.


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Siamese algae eaters are good. Make sure they are the real thing (see google for that)..

Bristlenose, panda garra, and otocinculus would be good choices.

Bob


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

If you're doing all the necessary maintenance and testing, but still having algae issues. I'd recommend a variety of herbivores depending on tank size. What size is the tank and what fish are in the tank?


----------



## Texas Transplant (Sep 24, 2017)

The tank is a 29. I have glass cats, zebra dani's and corys. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Transplant (Sep 24, 2017)

Danios 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I like the term they use, the A-team. Algae eating team.


----------



## Jack L. Duke (Sep 13, 2019)

Add suckerfish or algae eater in your aquarium is always beneficial, it will always help to clean the algae and keep water quality clean. Most of the time they spend their time in the aquarium near the wall. They are very popular as a pet fish, as they help keep the fish tank clean they will also eat any dead fish. To watch suckerfish swim is really pleased for the mind but you need to follow some care guide to maintain suckerfish health. Below I discuss some points which I collect from highly informative Fisharoma Website.

1. You need to know the proper Suckerfish habited.

2. You may gather knowledge about what suckerfish eat.

3. Choose a suckerfish friend.


----------



## barongan (Jul 31, 2018)

an interesting question. I too was looking for it


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 14, 2016)

One to add to the list are American Flagfish - excellent at cleaning up hair algae


----------

